

The ultimate Dilbert moment: 100% Customer Dissatisfaction - nithyad
http://blog.supportbee.com/2011/05/06/the-ultimate-dilbert-moment-100-customer-dissatisfaction/

======
gohat
Hehe =)

That said, a software system which sorts and analyzes customer complaints
based of language recognition could provide a lot of value.

Having it send automated, keyword based responses, probably not the best idea,
though.

------
jdietrich
Never forget: your customers will advertise your business for free, _whether
you want them to or not_.

